# How do you get your surf gear there when the hot spot is somewhat of a hike?



## wolfgang (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm lazy and used to fishing spots that either allow driving on the beach, or are only a short distance from the truck...so the amount, size and weight of my gear has never been an issue. But lately I've had the desire (or need) to get to some harder to reach areas that require a lengthy hike. I've been looking at some of the various fishing back packs and beach carts. Doesn't really seem to be anything out there that is ideal for carrying a few 10' surf rods, cooler(s) for bait/fish and drinks, tackle boxes, etc. I assume I will most likely have to downsize to some bare necessities to lighten the load, but I will still need some way to get my gear there. Any thoughts or advice from those of you who have experience with packing your gear in?


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

I never drive on the beach. I have my tackle, sand spikes, and other accessories in a backpack and a needlenose pliars and a clippers on a shoestring around my neck. I carry a cooler probly 18 inches long with several inches of ice and my snacks and drinks in a gallon size bag in the cooler to keep them from smelling fishy. Then I carry my rods and reels in my other hand. I have some straps that I sometime strap my rods and reels together in tight bundle to make them easier to carry. Never used a cart so I dont know how easy that is but I dont think pulling a heavy cart through the sand is a walk in the park either.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

I modified the wheeleez beach cart, like the one below, to add rod holders. I can carry 3 rods, bait cooler/bucket, food/drink cooler, tackle, chair and other stuff.









They also have the pier cart modified with wheeleez wheels to roll over the sand.










If you don't go that route and still carry stuff by hand, a good tip to carry multiple rod holders (if you have the plastic pvc type) is to drill a small hole through the top of each rod holder. Run a small diameter rope (3/16) or bungee cord through the holes and you can carry them all at once. I do this if I'm traveling light and carrying 2 rods with a backpack tacklebox shorter outings.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

When I'm 'running and gunning', I travel light with a rod and reel, tackle bag and a bucket.

If I'm going to 'sit spike and soak', I'll often use an ice fishing sled. It will haul everything as well as being easy to pull across the sand. JMHO C2


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Charlie2 said:


> When I'm 'running and gunning', I travel light with a rod and reel, tackle bag and a bucket.
> 
> If I'm going to 'sit spike and soak', I'll often use an ice fishing sled. It will haul everything as well as being easy to pull across the sand. JMHO C2


Are you the only person in Florida with an Ice fishing sled?


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

My beach cart is a little 4 wheel wagon that you buy at a garden center. It fits nicely in the back of a mini van and holds a 150 cooler beach shade/tent and all the stuff. Got the one with the plastic box less corrosion. Needs bigger tires but not too bad.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

I got a backpack tackle bag by Cabelas that has a small soft side cooler that attaches by a zipper that I never use anymore. Only used it one season so it is virtually new I would love to sell


----------



## Oldscout2 (Sep 15, 2008)

I work a long stretch of beach when I fish, fishnmate jr does a good job for me. I put a long spike through one of the rodholders to anchor the cart and usually fish three lines straight off the cart with drags loose and a stinger with metal or a gulp on standby. When its time to move, reel in, stow, and go. The basket on the cutting board holds any loose items very well in transit. A Jr also fits easily in the back of a small suv or wagon and is light enough for one guy to work.

$.02


----------



## hifu (Aug 3, 2006)

I'll carry a backpack also. Found a small one by spiderwire I really like, lots of pockets. I'll fill a plastic bag full of ice and bait and jus keep draining it. One pole, sandspike and all is good. Also have a wheelez cart when I go in luxury mode.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Here's what I use......of course, I don't always leave on back of my truck.

View attachment 8393


----------



## offroad (Sep 16, 2011)

my modified wheeleez cart


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

Here is what I use. The chairs get strapped to top of the cooler. Not pictured are the rods and sandspikes that were already set up on either side.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

narfpoit said:


> Are you the only person in Florida with an Ice fishing sled?


I think maybe so. Pier#r used one for awhile. No wheels; no friction! Just my crazy way of doing things. Besides it only cost $35. C2


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

My girlfriend was nice enough to surprise me with a Calcutta backpack last Christmas, it has a compartment that holds three slide in boxes( included) side plug pockets raincover and all sorts of well placed pockets and loops for customizing. It's the mid sized bag and I love it. Actually use it as my main surf bag now whether its strapped to the rod rack or on my back. A little bulky so it's not for running and gunning but great for a hike or travel.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Before I got a cart I use to drag a black plastic masons mortar tub ( 2 sizes from H.D. ) full enough to fish all day in comfort. They go over sand etc. o.k. but wheels are the real ticket when you want to go first class. It really is hard to tip your hat to the ladies when you are dragging a tub!!!!!


----------



## thro2know (Sep 30, 2012)

I found a pack that works well for me. Its from a company called Fishnpack and they have a tackle bag that carries 3 slide in boxes and also 2 external rod holders. It's a virtually hands free system. Google fishnpack


----------



## TideJones (Aug 29, 2008)

I simply have my wife hall all my gear, set it up and cut bait before I get there. Sometime, if I'm taking lots of tackle, a beer cooler and fish cooler, it will take her two trips.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Here is what I use. Makes things a lot easier.


----------



## Element (Nov 1, 2012)

Break down and buy a beach cart - you will never regret it. As long as you get one with big rubber wheels, I personally don't think the roleez wheels are a necessary expense, but don't argue they are nice to have if you're going long distance right around high tide and there's no remotely compacted sand to roll on.

The two major manufacturers of legendary beach carts are Reels on Wheels and Anglers Fih N Mate. To be honest, if the carts weren't labelled it would be tough to tell the difference, but can say from experience the customer service at Reels on Wheels (made in NC) is exceptional.

I tried monkeying around with homemade versions of carts, but in the end bit the bullet and bought a real one and never looked back.


----------



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)

When we hit the barrier islands and have to hike our gear in I have a graphite framed back pack that i adapted to hold all my gear. on the bottom of the pack where you sleeping bag used to go Ihave a small cooler (6pac igloo) for bait,gear and dry cloths inside, chair straped to one side, sand spikes which i made to to break down (5fter ends up 2.5ft) strapd to the other side. And either tote a couple of rods or strap to pack also.

here are a pics of the spikes I make.


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Tidejones,
Thats funny and great idea! might have to start employing my wife too!!!


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

Try a rod strap pouch too if its in the woods they have them at BPS


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

TideJones said:


> I simply have my wife hall all my gear, set it up and cut bait before I get there. Sometime, if I'm taking lots of tackle, a beer cooler and fish cooler, it will take her two trips.


Got a real laugh out of this one. Thanks!


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

think im gonna have my wife set up my treestand too, man why i havent thought of this earlier after all these years!!


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

My cart with larger wheels


http://s1324.beta.photobucket.com/user/Seabear49/media/E41A0258_zps337fc749.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1


----------



## TideJones (Aug 29, 2008)

junkmansj said:


> My cart with larger wheels
> 
> 
> http://s1324.beta.photobucket.com/user/Seabear49/media/E41A0258_zps337fc749.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1


Where did you get the larger wheels? And, did you have to modify the axle?


----------

